# Big Cat on the prowl



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

found this in my junk drawer, Said hmm I wonder....








Big blower needs some traction....








fill in them aero blips...


To be Continued....


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That totally reeks of AWESOMENESS!! :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Coach,

Nice Jag man....looks like a killer to me...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!

Bob...someones been busy...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

MEOOOWWW!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here kitty-kitty......No, really, coach. I mean it. Give it here!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Now that is too cool Coach! What a great idea! That blower definitely looks like it was made to go with that car! Can't wait to see the finished product!

Great job!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: Hello Kitty.... Looking Strong!! Keep us posted on this one Coach. nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dave,
Looking good so far! :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's an instant hit with me Coach!!! I like them big hood ornaments!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:...RM


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

That Jag looks way cool with the hoodscoop but I like the coupe in the picture also!

I'm assuming it was one of your own casts?

I'd love to have one being a street/hot rodder myself!

Keep up the good work!

Wayne :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*It's like I said...*

Way cool awesome job coach!!! I always had a soft spot in my heart for jags, but this one just knocks my socks off!!! I'm looking foward to seeing her all painted up and ready to make a few test runs down the quarter mile!! Nice job putting the pieces together to make that killer kitty!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Eye tawt eye taw uh puddy tat!

Eye did! Eye did taw uh puddy tat!

W/Base is perfect-amundo coach... good eye.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

XKE with a blower WOW and the coupe in the background looks great too!:thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*one coat of paint.. here kitty kitty...*










a Little darker then i wanted so I am pondering a bit....


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Here kitty kitty!!*

Lookin good coach!!! Really good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I gotta get one now! 

UtherJoe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet car. Here kitty kitty.......VVVvvrrrooommmm. Love the purple.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

coach61 said:


> a Little darker then i wanted so I am pondering a bit....
> 
> 
> Dave


Looking good Coach!!! Man, I had thought about a chrome blower setup on a Jag, but assummed I would have been banned from HT. Great to see you go for the glory!!! I like that scoop, cool color and wheel setup!!! The boys at the shop, likes it :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah baby!!! ARRGGGGGHHHH (no whimpy meow) 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bless you Coach.

Ya went for dark pink...LOL

A very sharp choice.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Diggin' the Jag! :thumbsup:
Just toss the glass in the parcel, Coach. I don't mind reinstalling it myself.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

It looks fast................................real fast!

Bob...Grooooooooooowling Goodness Mercy Sakes it's ALIVE...zilla


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

It may be darker than you wanted, but I personally think the color looks great on that car! NICE job Coach! I'm sure you can come up with something to lighten it or soften it up.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good Pro Stock stance Coach! It's just SCREAMING for a big yellow JEGS sticker on the side!

JEGS Jag!
Rich


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Almost done*


























Still need the decals to dry and be set, small trims here and there, glass is ready then off to the dip tank...the Headlights are actual pics of Cats eyes. the roof is a claw mark with a british flag underlay, looks really cool I just can't get a decnet pic of it.. wrap on the back is Jaguar skin pattern needs to be trimmed a bit going to make i jagged on the edges to give it more of a battle look.. Enjoy it was a fun build..

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Lookin good!!!*

God help me if the TM sees this!!! She's a big cat luver!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: She looks like she's purrin' already!! That's not a nash metropolitan lurking in the back ground, is it?? My sister had one..red and white.. I barely remember riding in it once or twice.. 

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Are you doing the Lindy?*

Cool creative cat Coach ....didnt see that comin'! Is the cat hair on the "A" pillar a factory option or a dealer add on?

The lurking 'nanner colored 911 is a real weirdo...has a targa bar (that's the big silver doohickee) but she has a fixed roof section. This one's styled after a euro version as it has no front bumperettes to spoil the frontal edge line...so why do it have the rear bumperettes? Hmmmmmmmmm...

The original targa came with a collapsable soft roof you could toss in the trunk. There was also an aftermarket fiberglass roof insert that could be painted car color, but the brushed stainless targa bar was usually painted car color to match.

They make a flimsey repop...I'm still lookin' for the real period McCoy genny version.... cuz I onwee wace weel wace cahs


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Just a thought....*

Could you use Jagemeister decals?? JAG *ERMEI* STER nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Could you use Jagemeister decals?? JAG *ERMEI* STER nd



Ya I thought of that, but I reprinted the side panel ones a lot larger they now go panel to panel and look great.. will post pices this weekend or so..lol..


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man that Jag is looking so cool, Coach! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat*

Coach,

That is a fantastic Beastly looking Jag now man!

Bob...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat...zilla


----------

